# Some Christmas music



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

I usually get a bit fed up with the usual selection poured out by Radio and also in some shops, but this group, Blackmore's Night, make them sound different and fresh,


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

just a beautiful album


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

I was imagining it in my head.

I was hoping it was real...

Then I found it.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

If you're in a slightly darker frame of mind, Nox Arcana take a lot of beating. This extremely gothic arrangement of the Coventry Carol from their Winter's Knight album is typical of their style.






For something more 'olde worlde', I've long enjoyed the Concordat album 'The Holly & the Ivy' which includes the rarely heard 'Wexford Carol'


----------



## Bella33 (Oct 22, 2020)

My favourite traditional Christmas music is Dance of the sugar plum fairy by Tchaikovsky




 I can listen to it hours


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

This thread did not get much traction last year maybe this year will be different.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2020)

Eric Clapton - "Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas"


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2020)

Winner of the "Least Expected Duo" -

Frankie Valli and Jeff Beck...


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2020)

Joyeux Noël et Bonne Année !


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

This one is a beauty!


----------



## Bella33 (Oct 22, 2020)

My favourite Christmas classics


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

eljr said:


> This thread did not get much traction last year maybe this year will be different.


I second that, will be back .


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

This is the only Christmas song I can stand to listen once every year.






Although I have to admit I like Leon Redbone "Christmas Island" too


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

A shameless and unseemly plug....but it's a jolly toon and it did get into the UK charts ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Ella Fitzgerald - Sleigh Ride


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Christmas Hymns | Traditional Instrumental Christmas Songs

I dislike most of the secular Christmas songs. Wasn't always this way but I notice there are more and more on them. One even trying to get a rise out of adultery with Santa Claus.

There's so much bad secular rock and roll Christmas music now.

Even the YouTube playlists that say vintage Christmas often have a type of that.

Been looking for playlists of traditional Christian Christmas carols, not just hymns but also the classics sung by 20th/21st Century artists.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

White Christmas · Bing Crosby · Ken Darby Singers · John Scott Trotter And His Orchestra

Holiday Inn

℗ A Geffen Records Release; ℗ 1947 UMG Recordings, Inc.

Released on: 1942-01-01

Musical Director: Irving Berlin
Associated Performer, Vocals: Bing Crosby
Producer: John Scott Trotter
Composer Lyricist: Irving Berlin


----------



## KevinJS (Sep 24, 2021)

Found a Christmas album in a box of old BBC magazine disks. Some cool stuff on there.









Have to admit to preferring the Strauss (Neujahrskonzert-type) stuff but the whole disk is pretty good.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

This is a fun one.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2021)

I like to watch this concert at Christmas each year, though some of the pieces aren't really for Christmas:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Christabel said:


> I like to watch this concert at Christmas each year, though some of the pieces aren't really for Christmas:


Good find, will watch it later on TV.


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

Agnieszka Fatyga - O Boże, Boże co się okazało...


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Greek Byzantine Christmas Carol


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I found an old vinyl Christmas album channel on YT. There are over 120 vintage Christmas records uploaded there. Many different styles. It's amazing. Very glad about it.

It's simply called Christmas Records and you can find it that way.


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Carols from Clare college


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Nat King Cole - The Christmas Song (Merry Christmas To You)


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Peggy Lee - The Christmas Waltz


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

It Came Upon a Midnight Clear


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Hark the Herald Angels sing


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

This Christmas album by the Flecktones is great:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Wham! - Last Christmas (Lyrics)


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

The Great Songs of Christmas Album Five. Goodyear. 1965


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Renee Fleming and the Mormon Tabernacle Choir present Mack Wilberg's arrangement of "Angels, from the Realms of Glory" for an annual Christmas special of Music and the Spoken Word.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

The Darnels - Santa Teach Me To Dance


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Carols From King's - The Choir of King's College, Cambridge (Full Album)


----------



## RollOvaMozart (Dec 15, 2021)

Slade's Merry Xmas anybody ;-)


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Happy listening.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

John Cale-Childs Christmas in Wales.

(from the album Paris 1919)

Wonderful!


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

IQ has released a Christmas album in a full-on progressive rock mode. Make sure to check it out if you're a prog fan.

The first track: *IQ - Christmas Intro / For Christ's Sake*





The full album playlist:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Lucille Ball - We Need a Little Christmas -


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Katia Ricciarelli - Mille cherubini in coro - "Send 'Round the Song: A Christmas Celebration"


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Rockin Around the Christmas Tree - Brenda Lee


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

------------------------------------------


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*What I Really Want for Christmas*










_What I Really Want for Christma_s is the sixth studio album by *Brian Wilson* and his first solo seasonal release. It was released by Arista Records in October 2005 and features many traditional Christmas songs, as well some of Wilson's originals, including remakes of the Beach Boys' "Little Saint Nick" and "The Man with All the Toys".


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

The Christmas Song (Chestnuts Roasting On An Open Fire) · Connie Francis

Christmas In My Heart


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Aerobat (Dec 31, 2018)

*I'm Dreaming of a Dark Christmas.....*


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Christmas Parade Dance to Last Christmas - Cascada


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Ring Out, Solstice Bells (2003 Remaster) · Jethro Tull


----------



## ando (Apr 18, 2021)

My favorite Christmas music performances are slightly campy/slighty solemn. One of my faves.















*A Christmas Album Barbra Streisand* (1967, Columbia)


----------



## ando (Apr 18, 2021)

SanAntone said:


> *What I Really Want for Christmas*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. My fave on the album -






*little saint nick brian wilson
*


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Released	October 15, 1996
Recorded	1995-1996
Studio	Soundtrack Studios and Studio 900 (overdubs), New York City
Genre	Christmas, symphonic metal, progressive metal
Length	62:03
Label	Lava/Atlantic
Producer	
Paul O'NeillRobert Kinkel (co.)
Trans-Siberian Orchestra chronology
Christmas Eve and Other Stories
(1996)	The Christmas Attic
(19


----------



## ando (Apr 18, 2021)

eljr said:


> Released	October 15, 1996
> Recorded	1995-1996
> Studio	Soundtrack Studios and Studio 900 (overdubs), New York City
> Genre	Christmas, symphonic metal, progressive metal
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## ando (Apr 18, 2021)

*The Christmas Song Nat King Cole* (1962, Capitol)


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Warmer In The Winter

Lindsey Stirling

Release Date: 19th Oct 2018
Catalogue No: 7206775


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

ando said:


> Thanks.


My neighbor, Chris Caffey, is the guitarist.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## KevinJS (Sep 24, 2021)

Heinrich Schütz - Choral Music for Christmas

Dresdner Kreuzchor


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

voices 8 christmas


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

From the CD I play every season.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

eljr said:


> Released	October 15, 1996
> Recorded	1995-1996
> Studio	Soundtrack Studios and Studio 900 (overdubs), New York City
> Genre	Christmas, symphonic metal, progressive metal
> ...


Amazing album, so many great renditions. An Old City Bar is my favorite track, a ballad so gorgeously performed it's always hard to keep my eyes dry.


----------



## KevinJS (Sep 24, 2021)

First spin on Christmas Day is always:

Handel - Messiah


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Vienna Boys' Choir ~ Christmas Album


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Johnny Cash - I Heard the Bells on Christmas Day


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

John Rutter et al. : Christmas from Clare, Carols for chorus and orchestra (

I. Arr. Rutter : King Jesus Hath A Garden 00:00-03:05
II. Arr. G.R. Woodward : Up! Good Christian Folk, and Listen 03:05-04:15 
III. Arr. David Willcocks : Gabriel's Message 04:15-07:15
IV. John Rutter : Donkey Carol 07:15-11:50
V. Arr. Rutter : Wexford Carol 11:50-16:15
VI. Arr. Rutter : Cradle Song 16:15-19:30
VII. Arr. Rutter : Child in a Manger 19:30-21:45
VIII. John Rutter : Mary's Lullaby 21:45-25:20
IX. Arr. David Willcocks : Ding! Dong! Merrily on High 25:20-27:35
X. Arr. David Willcocks : Quelle Est Cette Odeur Agréable? 27:35-31:35
XI. Arr. E. Pettman : I Saw A Maiden 31:35-34:30
XII. Arr. Rutter : In Dulci Jubilo 34:30-37:10
XIII. Harold Darke : In The Bleak Mid-Winter 37:10-41:30
XIV. Arr. Rutter : I Saw Three Ships 41:30-43:45
XV. Arr. Michael Praetorius : The Noble Stem of Jesse 43:45-46:05
XVI. Tchaikovsky : The Crown of Roses 46:05-48:25
XVII. Elizabeth Poston : Jesus Christ The Apple Tree 48:25-51:10
XVIII. MIchael Praetorius : Omnis Mundus Jocundetur 51:10-52:15
XIX. Arr. Vaughan Williams : Wassail Song 52:15-54:55
XX. Arr. Rutter : The Holly and the Ivy 54:55-57:50
Performed by the Choir and Orchestra of Clare College, Cambridge conducted by John Rutter.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)




----------

